# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Αξεσουάρ Φωτογραφικών] πρόβλημα με φακο ikelite c8 led

## liangos

Καλησπερα θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας για ένα πρόβλημα που μου παρουσιάστηκε στην τελευταία κατάδυση στον φακό που έχω ikelite c8 led, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κατά την διάρκεια που φακός ήταν αναμμένος ξαφνικά έπεσε η ένταση του. και μετά από ανοιγοκλείσιμα μερικών φορών επανερχόταν ,η μπαταριές ήταν καινούριες και αυτές που χρησιμοποιώ πάντα , τη συμβαίνει με τα led όταν αυξομειώνετε η ένταση τους?

----------


## leosedf

Λέω μια ιδέα, η οι μπαταρίες ήταν για πέταμα, η δεν ψύχεται καλά το LED.

----------


## selectronic

Μήπως τα έχει φτύσει ο διακόπτης και δεν κάνει καλή επαφή?

----------


## liangos

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι από μπαταριές έβαλα και καινούριες που χρησιμοποιούσα πάντα. τι σιμενει δεν ψήχετε καλά το led πως γίνετε αυτό? Ο φακός είναι σαν καινούριος μέσα .και έμενα ποιο πολύ για τον διακόπτη μου κάθετε υπάρχει κάνα σπρέι επαφών να του ρίξω?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μάλλον οι μπαταρίες δεν κουμπώνουν καλά, σκουριά, ή καλώδιο.Του διακόπτη βραχυκύκλωσε τισ επαφές να δεις αν φταίει.

----------


## liangos

Για σκουριά το αποκλείω, δεν είναι εύκολο να βραχυκυκλώσω τον διακόπτη. 
Το σπρέι δεν κάνει κάτι αν ναι ποιο?

----------


## minusplus

Το πρόβλημα είναι στις Επαφές ή του διακόπτη ή των μπαταριών. Τσέκαρε το διακόπτη με το buzzer του πολύμετρου και τις επαφές των μπαταριών για πιθανή οξείδωση.

----------


## liangos

Εννοείς ότι ο δίκοπης δεν κλείνει κανονικά ,για αυτό το έχουν χαμηλή ένταση τα led  μήπως υπάρχει διαρροή ρεύματος  από το διακόπτη και τα led αντιδρούν έτσι?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Για σκουριά το αποκλείω, *δεν είναι εύκολο να βραχυκυκλώσω τον διακόπτη.* 
> Το σπρέι δεν κάνει κάτι αν ναι ποιο?


Τόσο δύσκολο να βιδώσεις/κολλήσεις/ακουμπήσεις ένα συρματάκι στα διακόπτη?
Ο Σπύρος spiroscfu είναι μακρυά σου?

----------


## liangos

Καλησπερα, Αποστολή1 δεν είναι δύσκολο απλά δεν ήθελα να τα γεμίσω με καλάι η τρύπες  τον φακό. τον έχω 6 μήνες και λογικά θα έχει εγγύηση. όσο για τον spiroscfu  δίστιχος δεν τον γνωρίζω αν και σε επόμενο πρόβλημα σκοπεύω να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του.
Τελικά είχε σπάσει η επαφή του διακόπτη και έβαλα λίγη κόλληση και όλα οκ τώρα, μερικές  φορές δεν είναι πραγματικότητα που λέμε ότι πληρώσεις  παίρνεις,έδωσα 180€ και ο διακόπτης του μου φάνηκε ελεεινός,  τέλος πάντων σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια που μου δώσατε

----------

